# Anxiety While Ubering



## PowersAssociates (Dec 13, 2016)

Hey, does anyone else get anxiety while driving for Uber? I have a slight anxiety issue and it usually doesn't give me any issues but sometimes while Ubering i get those familiar feelings. Anyone else get this sometimes? Any advice?


----------



## Steveyoungerthanmontana (Nov 19, 2016)

PowersAssocitates said:


> Hey, does anyone else get anxiety while driving for Uber? I have a slight anxiety issue and it usually doesn't give me any issues but sometimes while Ubering i get those familiar feelings. Anyone else get this sometimes? Any advice?


Yes I do all the time, especially during traffic and when I have a rude customer. Double when it's both at the same. That's why I usually quit at 1pm before traffic and only go back out at 6pm if I need to.

Just drive the low traffic times.

I definitely get it every time in high traffic areas like hollywood or downtown LA. Sometimes I just leave those areas. I prefer the suburbs.


----------



## cakoo10 (Dec 30, 2016)

I'm slightly the same. I think it's the reason I've never done the morning rush, I'd feel slightly stressed because of the pressure to get them somewhere on time. I always do late evenings when the roads are more relaxed.


----------



## ZREXMike (Nov 28, 2016)

Get a more intense job, like working offshore, with, say 30 tons swinging on a crane hook back & forth over yr head...or go to truck driving school & get yr CDL, go to work for one of the cos that will send you out west in the mountains. Now get going 100+mph down a long slope with a fully loaded (80 tons all total, truck & trailer) trailer.

I guarantee you'll never be anxious when Ubering again.


----------



## Xlady (Nov 10, 2016)

Yes .Always.


----------



## PowersAssociates (Dec 13, 2016)

ZREXMike said:


> Get a more intense job, like working offshore, with, say 30 tons swinging on a crane hook back & forth over yr head...or go to truck driving school & get yr CDL, go to work for one of the cos that will send you out west in the mountains. Now get going 100+mph down a long slope with a fully loaded (80 tons all total, truck & trailer) trailer.
> 
> I guarantee you'll never be anxious when Ubering again.


Thanks jerk. Some people don't need a high stress job to have anxiety. But i guess you're the guy that tells crying people to suck it up and be a man. Great sensitivity for the human race


----------



## twerkyo.....UBERRRRR (Oct 13, 2015)

Smoke a joint 30 minutes before shift. Works every time for me.


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

Nope. Never. And.....

You can wallow in anxiety. If that works for you. Or....

You can suck it up. Believe it or not, learning to control those things can make quite a difference in your life. Sometimes the only way to over come some issues is, as Chopper Reid says.....harden the **** up.

Sometimes, it's the best way. Why you might ask? Because you have actually faced and solved an issue on your own. That's how you build experienc and confidence.


----------



## ZREXMike (Nov 28, 2016)

PowersAssocitates said:


> Thanks jerk. Some people don't need a high stress job to have anxiety. But i guess you're the guy that tells crying people to suck it up and be a man. Great sensitivity for the human race


Hey, I know I grinned at the end, but I was serious, you could break thru yr anxiety by getting out into the world & experiencing some things, I did not mean to come off as insensitive. Man, you read too much into things. Quit overthinking everything, you'll be less anxious.

"I know, I know
you'll probably scream n' cry
That your little world won't let you go
But who in your measly little world are you trying to prove that
You're made out of gold and can't be sold?" - Jimi Hendrix


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

PowersAssocitates said:


> Hey, does anyone else get anxiety while driving for Uber? I have a slight anxiety issue and it usually doesn't give me any issues but sometimes while Ubering i get those familiar feelings. Anyone else get this sometimes? Any advice?





Steveyoungerthanmontana said:


> Yes I do all the time, especially during traffic and when I have a rude customer. Double when it's both at the same. That's why I usually quit at 1pm before traffic and only go back out at 6pm if I need to.
> 
> Just drive the low traffic times.
> 
> I definitely get it every time in high traffic areas like hollywood or downtown LA. Sometimes I just leave those areas. I prefer the suburbs.





cakoo10 said:


> I'm slightly the same. I think it's the reason I've never done the morning rush, I'd feel slightly stressed because of the pressure to get them somewhere on time. I always do late evenings when the roads are more relaxed.





Xlady said:


> Yes .Always.


 Hello All - Probably the biggest guy I follow for self development and motivation (along with sales training) is Grant Cardone. Listened to all of his audiobooks and he'll rocket your motivation and confidence. Nothing is 'one size fits all' but I recommend listening to this and digging deeper if this is something you're interested in.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

PowersAssocitates said:


> Hey, does anyone else get anxiety while driving for Uber? I have a slight anxiety issue and it usually doesn't give me any issues but sometimes while Ubering i get those familiar feelings. Anyone else get this sometimes? Any advice?


You don't stab them in the neck like that driver did last week do you ?
Most drivers find that drugs and a few drinks help with anxiety.
No need for violence !
Just carry a large bottle of whiskey in the center console.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

MikesUber said:


> Hello All - Probably the biggest guy I follow for self development and motivation (along with sales training) is Grant Cardone. Listened to all of his audiobooks and he'll rocket your motivation and confidence. Nothing is 'one size fits all' but I recommend listening to this and digging deeper if this is something you're interested in.


But did HE have an ungrateful " partner" who lowered rates ?
Did he have a ridiculous rating system based on false promises of candy and water ?


----------



## Xlady (Nov 10, 2016)

I do better under more pressure and the harder it is to work the better I feel after work .I think a good work out before your shift or long sex session will help .


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Red Leader said:


> Nope. Never. And.....
> 
> You can wallow in anxiety. If that works for you. Or....
> 
> ...


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

Eh...cutaway and deploy your spare chute. Done all the time.


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> But did HE have an ungrateful " partner" who lowered rates ?
> Did he have a ridiculous rating system based on false promises of candy and water ?


 OP didn't mention anything like that in causing anxiety, I read their post as social anxiety in driving or driving situations. The lowered rates don't help yes, the rating system is completely fine, drive safe and don't be a jerk and drivers should never have a 4.6 or lower. If they do they're doing something wrong.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

cakoo10 said:


> I'm slightly the same. I think it's the reason I've never done the morning rush, I'd feel slightly stressed because of the pressure to get them somewhere on time. I always do late evenings when the roads are more relaxed.


I like the fact that any one of my riders could shoot me in the back at any time and steal my car !
It turns 90¢ a mile before 25% Uber cut into an ADVENTURE ! Not just a crappy job.
( besides,so many STAB me in the back with ratings,Uber should hand out free guns! Should your Driver live ? If no,head wound.)


----------



## ZREXMike (Nov 28, 2016)

Xlady said:


> I do better under more pressure and the harder it is to work the better I feel after work .I think a good work out before your shift or long sex session will help .


That last, um, there's not much, at least in ordinary situations, that wouldn't help make better.


----------



## Xlady (Nov 10, 2016)

I get anxiety from knowing I may make 34 bucks but will likely make 9 or 10 ph and have a jerk get out of my ride and give me a 1* for what ever bs reason .If you are a new driver ,this job dont pay enough to care about what the pax rate you .So think of it as an experience and have fun its not a career ,and be planning your exit plan .


----------



## Xlady (Nov 10, 2016)

ZREXMike said:


> That last, um, there's not much, at least in ordinary situations, that wouldn't help make better.


The more you do it the longer youll last. Driving and driving haha


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Xlady said:


> I do better under more pressure and the harder it is to work the better I feel after work .I think a good work out before your shift or long sex session will help .


Aren't they both the same ?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Steveyoungerthanmontana said:


> Yes I do all the time, especially during traffic and when I have a rude customer. Double when it's both at the same. That's why I usually quit at 1pm before traffic and only go back out at 6pm if I need to.
> 
> Just drive the low traffic times.
> 
> I definitely get it every time in high traffic areas like hollywood or downtown LA. Sometimes I just leave those areas. I prefer the suburbs.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

ZREXMike said:


> Get a more intense job, like working offshore, with, say 30 tons swinging on a crane hook back & forth over yr head...or go to truck driving school & get yr CDL, go to work for one of the cos that will send you out west in the mountains. Now get going 100+mph down a long slope with a fully loaded (80 tons all total, truck & trailer) trailer.
> 
> I guarantee you'll never be anxious when Ubering again.


I used to love that !
30 foot seas unloading a boat !
Waves coming over side of boat,ball weight slamming into the loads on the pitching boat.
Still have most of all my fingers too !
I was in oil field before safety was popular !
Used to climb high iron before they made us wear harnesses. Chance of falling to your death adds adventure.


----------



## Ubergirlzz (Dec 31, 2016)

PowersAssocitates said:


> Hey, does anyone else get anxiety while driving for Uber? I have a slight anxiety issue and it usually doesn't give me any issues but sometimes while Ubering i get those familiar feelings. Anyone else get this sometimes? Any advice?


No, I just relax....put on my good music. Make convo with the pax (if they feel up to it). There's nothing you can do about traffic but just go with the flow.

The only time I've experience anxiety is when I was one week into the job, and very green. Some dumb broad selected Uber Pool (which I mistakenly accepted), and then proceeded to become beligerent and curse me out when I picked up another pax. Apparently, she didn't know what Uber Pool meant and was late to the Dodger game. Again, I guess that's my fault. After I dropped her off, I immediately notified Uber that she was rude and beligerent, so it wouldn't come back on me. She outta be glad I was in a decent mood that evening, because I almost stopped the car in a shady area of Los Angeles and told her to get out. Next time that ever happens to me again, I will.


----------



## ZREXMike (Nov 28, 2016)

Xlady said:


> The more you do it the longer youll last. Driving and driving haha


LOL!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Red Leader said:


> Nope. Never. And.....
> 
> You can wallow in anxiety. If that works for you. Or....
> 
> ...


Knife fighting with crank cooks is a wonderful hobby !
Some people are adrenaline junkies.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Red Leader said:


> Eh...cutaway and deploy your spare chute. Done all the time.


Don't look as fancey though !


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

PowersAssocitates said:


> Hey, does anyone else get anxiety while driving for Uber? I have a slight anxiety issue and it usually doesn't give me any issues but sometimes while Ubering i get those familiar feelings. Anyone else get this sometimes? Any advice?


Yea, Buddy. I hear ya. Have to expect not understanding from people who don't have this. (Same crowd that tells suicidal depressed people to "snap out of it") Not really their fault. It's just a lack of understanding as they have no issue with it and the closest, minor similarity they can associate it with, worked for them. My Buddy is blind and a woman was going on and on about a freakin' hangnail. I was pissed but he said (very wisely,) thats her pain. I thought her insensitive but he was right. It was her bar...

But hell yea. This can aggravate the hell out of anxiety issues! This morning and after my one and only $4.50 ride. GPS efed up, traffic was bad and customer was POed. At the end, I was shaking bad and too scared to walk into a store. Freakin embarrassing having to sit there chain smoking to rally enough to walk into a store to buy more cigs! Went home and bravely hid under the blankets all day.

And by the way and to the suck it up crowd. I am a twice decorated for heroism, former United States Merchant Marine.

Power Associates, I literally feel your pain and understand. The "tuff it out" only works for folks who don't have an issue with this and, of course can not actually understand or be of help. Not that they are unkind. Just not in their wheelhouse.

If I could be so bold as to offer advise. Ya don't try to dance with a broken leg. Meaning talk, as you have, but to folks who get it. And don't wait. Takes a brave soul to fight a problem and not just "tuffen' up"

I waited until middle age to get help and it helps!

I was doing the Teddy Roosevelt thing; "Act like your not afraid and it helps you to not be" Not kidding, People have been trying to shoot and kill me and I wasn't as worried, scared or as afraid as walking into the store this morning to get cigs so I wouldn't have to leave my room again for days.

"Tuff" is facing this and having the balls to admit it. I have faith in you and you can and will be OK.

[email protected] , if ya need or want to chat


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Danny3xd said:


> Yea, Buddy. I hear ya. Have to expect not understanding from people who don't have this. (Same crowd that tells suicidal depressed people to "snap out of it") Not really their fault. It's just a lack of understanding as they have no issue with it and the closest, minor similarity they can associate it with, worked for them. My Buddy is blind and a woman was going on and on about a freakin' hangnail. I was pissed but he said (very wisely,) thats her pain. I thought her insensitive but he was right. It was her bar...
> 
> But hell yea. This can aggravate the hell out of anxiety issues! This morning and after my one and only $4.50 ride. GPS efed up, traffic was bad and customer was POed. At the end, I was shaking bad and too scared to walk into a store. Freakin embarrassing having to sit there chain smoking to rally enough to walk into a store to buy more cigs! Went home and bravely hid under the blankets all day.
> 
> ...


Best cure for a suicidal person is to teach them to be homicidal.
Why take it out on yourself ?
Return grief to sender.


----------



## ZREXMike (Nov 28, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> I used to love that !
> 30 foot seas unloading a boat !
> Waves coming over side of boat,ball weight slamming into the loads on the pitching boat.
> Still have most of all my fingers too !
> ...


Stairs, slick with hyd oil from a busted line. Wildcat grinders! Porcelain sink & slick wet floor in the head. Use yr imagination.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> I used to love that !
> 30 foot seas unloading a boat !
> Waves coming over side of boat,ball weight slamming into the loads on the pitching boat.
> Still have most of all my fingers too !
> ...


I know what you mean and am looking for pics. 60 foot seas while on an 1,100 foot tanker. thats 120 feet from troth to crest with green water rolling over the bow and taking every thing with it. White water going over the wheel house. 8 decks high and a thousand feet back!

Man, the exelaration of "ayup. we're gonna die. Coffee?" LOL

Would not want to be on a small boat in 30 foot seas!

Hated all the safety gear. Most of the time it tried to kill ya.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Best cure for a suicidal person is to teach them to be homicidal.
> Why take it out on yourself ?
> Return grief to sender.


LOL!


----------



## Elephant (Aug 29, 2016)

PowersAssocitates said:


> Hey, does anyone else get anxiety while driving for Uber? I have a slight anxiety issue and it usually doesn't give me any issues but sometimes while Ubering i get those familiar feelings. Anyone else get this sometimes? Any advice?


Welcome to Uber World.It's a part of our business.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

ZREXMike said:


> Stairs, slick with hyd oil from a busted line. Wildcat grinders! Porcelain sink & slick wet floor in the head. Use yr imagination.


Having a well hit a zone at 3 am in the morning,and the high pressure gas suddenly flowing up sounds like water thrown in grease in a hot frying pan,as the well trys to pull a B.P. blowout on you,seconds before the annular rings clamp on the drill pipe and it launches drilling mud a few hundred feet in the air that rains down upon you. Being hundreds of miles from land in hundreds of feet of water,the steel island is your home. You do not want to see it flaming from a life raft.
Yup.
Good ole days.


----------



## Clifford Chong (May 3, 2015)

Only time I have anxiety is when I have disorderly passengers in the car.


----------



## ZREXMike (Nov 28, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Having a well hit a zone at 3 am in the morning,and the high pressure gas suddenly flowing up sounds like water thrown in grease in a hot frying pan,as the well trys to pull a B.P. blowout on you,seconds before the annular rings clamp on the drill pipe and it launches drilling mud a few hundred feet in the air that rains down upon you. Being hundreds of miles from land in hundreds of feet of water,the steel island is your home. You do not want to see it flaming from a life raft.
> Yup.
> Good ole days.


 Haha! Wow, man, you sound like you've been in it! Respect!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Danny3xd said:


> LOL!


It works.
Trust me.
All of my x's are still alive.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

ZREXMike said:


> Haha! Wow, man, you sound like you've been in it! Respect!


Well for recreation,you can always start a bar fight with a non sanctioned motorcycle club .( helps when you know the owner and get permission first) when they leap over the bar and get airborne it's fun. No control over their bodies,you can smash them face first into mirrors.
The ones with both feet on ground you have to watch.
( tell the club president he looks like a pig since that guy shoved a gun up his nose & shot it off. Gets things started fast)


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

ZREXMike said:


> Stairs, slick with hyd oil from a busted line. Wildcat grinders! Porcelain sink & slick wet floor in the head. Use yr imagination.


The busted hydraulic line that just took your buddies teeth out and put a nice scar across his face ?
Hydraulic oil pressure injected into a deep cut makes nasty infections.
Put him on the boat when the weather gets better for a 20 hour boat ride so they can sew his face back together.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Danny3xd said:


> I know what you mean and am looking for pics. 60 foot seas while on an 1,100 foot tanker. thats 120 feet from troth to crest with green water rolling over the bow and taking every thing with it. White water going over the wheel house. 8 decks high and a thousand feet back!
> 
> Man, the exelaration of "ayup. we're gonna die. Coffee?" LOL
> 
> ...


They don't have rails around the stove for nothing. Now go tie yourself down in your bunk your shift is over.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

ZREXMike said:


> Stairs, slick with hyd oil from a busted line. Wildcat grinders! Porcelain sink & slick wet floor in the head. Use yr imagination.


When I worked at Halliburton we were partnered with Boots & Coots.
SS mechanics( special services) still had snubbing units in my district. Only one in the gulf. Owner of HWC used to be Halliburton hand.


----------



## ZREXMike (Nov 28, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> The busted hydraulic line that just took your buddies teeth out and put a nice scar across his face ?
> Hydraulic oil pressure injected into a deep cut makes nasty infections.
> Put him on the boat when the weather gets better for a 20 hour boat ride so they can sew his face back together.


Phew! Sucks to've been him!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

ZREXMike said:


> Phew! Sucks to've been him!


They bought him new teeth.
Clip ins.
The little helicopters,we keep a stretcher. Put them on stretcher ,aluminum stretcher with chicken wire weave basket,the feet stick out the helicopter window . last guy I sent in like that was 23,had a stroke on the rig believe it or not. He had just come back for his father's funeral for same thing.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> They don't have rails around the stove for nothing. Now go tie yourself down in your bunk your shift is over.


Dang 2 Hunt. Ya made me think of a thing. Was down your way in the Gulf on a tug. She was flat bottomed to get up in the swamps and rolled like a pencil. 15, 20 footers at most but man, did she roll. Took to sleeping with my arm under the mattress so as not to get thrown. Took 20 mins before watch to get yer arm to work. Mad respect for you rig guys. Used to laugh watching the crew boats slamming it out to the riggs watching "them poor bastards" doing the bouncy-house, headed out to work. Then I got on that damn tug, lol.

We gotta do a sea stories thread in the "other" section. Sad and sick but I miss it some times. Then a storm hits while I'm all comfy and with "all night in" an' thank God I am 200 miles from any thing larger than a lake.

Sorry for the off topic, OP.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Danny3xd said:


> Dang 2 Hunt. Ya made me think of a thing. Was down your way in the Gulf on a tug. She was flat bottomed to get up in the swamps and rolled like a pencil. 15, 20 footers at most but man, did she roll. Took to sleeping with my arm under the mattress so as not to get thrown. Took 20 mins before watch to get yer arm to work. Mad respect for you rig guys. Used to laugh watching the crew boats slamming it out to the riggs watching "them poor bastards" doing the bouncy-house, headed out to work. Then I got on that damn tug, lol.
> 
> We gotta do a sea stories thread in the "other" section. Sad and sick but I miss it some times. Then a storm hits while I'm all comfy and with "all night in" an' thank God I am 200 miles from any thing larger than a lake.
> 
> Sorry for the off topic, OP.


I got evacuated 4 times for hurricanes building Chevron Genisis TLP. TENSIOn leg platforms are spahr structures ,a big tube of iron attached to anchors on gulf floor. Think of a big fishing cork. Think of 11 hour crewboat rides shoulder to shoulder with 90 men crammed into economy style airline seats,while the aluminum hull flexes against you in the waves. Now think of 1/2 of them throwing up for the duration of the trip. When the puking starts,they shut down the cabin ventilation so they don't have to smell it in the wheel house. Add to that the mop buckets of pinesoil . . . puke & pinesoil . . . .lovely.
1 puker in a car is bad. I have seen worse.( 4 stories of living quarters,galley ,etc. Under the helipad.weights ,workout area,fire equip. On open deck under pad)
Built that one for j.Ray MC Dermot before they moved completely to South America


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Cool Pic!

That, without a doubt is the worst cargo, people. Once one starts puking, they all let go. Worst I ever saw was one started, dog came over and cleaned it up. 32 passengers in almost unicine! We cleaned the cabin with fire hoses. Not kidding.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Danny3xd said:


> Cool Pic!
> 
> That, without a doubt is the worst cargo, people. Once one starts puking, they all let go. Worst I ever saw was one started, dog came over and cleaned it up. 32 passengers in almost unicine! We cleaned the cabin with fire hoses. Not kidding.


Yup. Worst cargo is people.
Now we do it for 90¢ a mile before expenses in our new personal vehicles. Uber is COnstantly looking for ways to screw us out of that pittance . great people !


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

You get 90 cents!? lol

I seriously got into this, in part for the anxiety thing. (have to get out and talk to people, etc) I completely forgot the passenger rule. That hauling explosives was less emotionally taxing! And my friggin' rating is 4.6*! 

Makes ya wanna drink and stop sharing with the passengers.....


----------



## PowersAssociates (Dec 13, 2016)

For me it isn't about the traffic or the PAX, I have long had anxiety issues and i always confront them and try to address it and move forward. But for some reason the anxiety leads me to have reluctance to turn the app on since i know that will mean i am obligated to pick someone up. Maybe rideshare isn't for me


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

PowersAssocitates said:


> For me it isn't about the traffic or the PAX, I have long had anxiety issues and i always confront them and try to address it and move forward. But for some reason the anxiety leads me to have reluctance to turn the app on since i know that will mean i am obligated to pick someone up. Maybe rideshare isn't for me


Turn the app. On
Accept no rides.
It's fun !


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

PowersAssocitates said:


> For me it isn't about the traffic or the PAX, I have long had anxiety issues and i always confront them and try to address it and move forward. But for some reason the anxiety leads me to have reluctance to turn the app on since i know that will mean i am obligated to pick someone up. Maybe rideshare isn't for me


Drink plenty of Fluoridated water and swallow your tooth paste.
Helps with anxiety.


----------



## Hilljacker (May 15, 2016)

PowersAssocitates said:


> Thanks jerk. Some people don't need a high stress job to have anxiety. But i guess you're the guy that tells crying people to suck it up and be a man. Great sensitivity for the human race


And calling someone a jerk is showing great sensitivity? You are a nincompoop for saying that. There, how does that feel?


----------



## PowersAssociates (Dec 13, 2016)

Hilljacker said:


> And calling someone a jerk is showing great sensitivity? You are a nincompoop for saying that. There, how does that feel?


Me calling someone a jerk for being one is being a nincompoop? Maybe telling you I am a Trump supporter will bring down more ire on me, but i believe in saying what you feel. So, the first poster felt like being an insensitive jerk (which is fine, bc he/she wanted to and saw no issue with it). My response is to call them out on such behavior and call them a jerk (my right as another human, i should have to take someone's asinine comments and not retaliate, that is what meek people do, hide their head in the sand when someone says something they don't like)

Oh and to answer your question, it feels good to tell people when they are a jerk (and realize i am using jerk so I don't get thrown off the message board, I have much more prolific language i would love to share) just like I'm sure you took pleasure in calling me a nincompoop. So good day to you and keep on giving those opinions.

I'd rather have a response like yours Hilljacker than some of the other non helpers on here too. But you alas have show yourself to deep down be one of them. Your only purpose for posting on this thread was to tear someone else down, when my OP was asking for advice and help. So please don't blame me for my overt hostility toward people like you


----------



## Hilljacker (May 15, 2016)

PowersAssocitates said:


> Me calling someone a jerk for being one is being a nincompoop? Maybe telling you I am a Trump supporter will bring down more ire on me, but i believe in saying what you feel. So, the first poster felt like being an insensitive jerk (which is fine, bc he/she wanted to and saw no issue with it). My response is to call them out on such behavior and call them a jerk (my right as another human, i should have to take someone's asinine comments and not retaliate, that is what meek people do, hide their head in the sand when someone says something they don't like)
> 
> Oh and to answer your question, it feels good to tell people when they are a jerk (and realize i am using jerk so I don't get thrown off the message board, I have much more prolific language i would love to share) just like I'm sure you took pleasure in calling me a nincompoop. So good day to you and keep on giving those opinions.
> 
> I'd rather have a response like yours Hilljacker than some of the other non helpers on here too. But you alas have show yourself to deep down be one of them. Your only purpose for posting on this thread was to tear someone else down, when my OP was asking for advice and help. So please don't blame me for my overt hostility toward people like you


Cripes. It was sarcasm. Take a chill pill.


----------



## Cndragon (Dec 8, 2016)

Danny3xd said:


> Yea, Buddy. I hear ya. Have to expect not understanding from people who don't have this. (Same crowd that tells suicidal depressed people to "snap out of it") Not really their fault. It's just a lack of understanding as they have no issue with it and the closest, minor similarity they can associate it with, worked for them. My Buddy is blind and a woman was going on and on about a freakin' hangnail. I was pissed but he said (very wisely,) thats her pain. I thought her insensitive but he was right. It was her bar...
> 
> But hell yea. This can aggravate the hell out of anxiety issues! This morning and after my one and only $4.50 ride. GPS efed up, traffic was bad and customer was POed. At the end, I was shaking bad and too scared to walk into a store. Freakin embarrassing having to sit there chain smoking to rally enough to walk into a store to buy more cigs! Went home and bravely hid under the blankets all day.
> 
> ...


I'm also a vet, Army. We we're taught to suck it up and drive on and while it's ingrained in me, it's not always in my control to. I have PTSD and have actually found this to be the best job for me to date. When my anxiety starts to spiral, I log out and stop driving. If I'm still not feeling it Ill just head home and give my dog some love.

Having the freedom to overwork when the moment strikes, or hole up when the moment hits is a relief. I lost my last job when I couldn't function and simply didn't show up for 2 weeks. Begged to get my job back, the fell back under and lost it again. I ended up back in therapy and on meds. Rough time.

So for the first time in awhile I feel like I have some amount of control which kinda helps. I had a moment like you did yesterday though. Pool ride, three different rides in my car, the app did something wierd then my nav went black. I had to ask my pax for directions. I wanted to pull over, tell them all to call another Uber then crawl under my car and die. But....I held steady, got everyone where they were going, pulled over, texted my daughter in tears, then drove home cause my night was done.

...and today is a fresh new day, new slate with no one to judge me for how crappy yesterday went and how I had a melt down over it. That really helps


----------



## Xlady (Nov 10, 2016)

Danny3xd said:


> Yea, Buddy. I hear ya. Have to expect not understanding from people who don't have this. (Same crowd that tells suicidal depressed people to "snap out of it") Not really their fault. It's just a lack of understanding as they have no issue with it and the closest, minor similarity they can associate it with, worked for them. My Buddy is blind and a woman was going on and on about a freakin' hangnail. I was pissed but he said (very wisely,) thats her pain. I thought her insensitive but he was right. It was her bar...
> 
> But hell yea. This can aggravate the hell out of anxiety issues! This morning and after my one and only $4.50 ride. GPS efed up, traffic was bad and customer was POed. At the end, I was shaking bad and too scared to walk into a store. Freakin embarrassing having to sit there chain smoking to rally enough to walk into a store to buy more cigs! Went home and bravely hid under the blankets all day.
> 
> ...


Yeah !!! Bad @ss I love for what you said


----------



## PowersAssociates (Dec 13, 2016)

AllAroundVegas said:


> Anxiety over what, specifically?
> 
> Are you well-rested and using defensive driving techniques?
> 
> ...


We exchanged messages the other day. And I appreciate all your advice. To be honest after reading this post, you have given me as new way to look at this whole rideshare thing. I love driving and that's why i thought rideshare would be good for me. I am also a people person so its not from that either. Mainly you are 100% correct, i do not really WANT TO or FEEL LIKE ridesharing most of the time bc I don't really love it. But I read a article recently that said you don't have to FEEL like doing something to get up and do it. So i have been using that mentality and it had been working wonders for me.

You mention those driving scores from uber, i found those the other day and i agree, getting badges and perfect scores speak to my inner gamer so i am definitely seeing that help me as well. Not ashamed to admit the same as you, i strive for those badges and 5 star trips. Thank you for your sage advice, you are one of the people that make this forum worth reading.

What you wrote helped my outlook immensely thank you


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Cndragon said:


> I'm also a vet, Army. We we're taught to suck it up and drive on and while it's ingrained in me, it's not always in my control to. I have PTSD and have actually found this to be the best job for me to date. When my anxiety starts to spiral, I log out and stop driving. If I'm still not feeling it Ill just head home and give my dog some love.
> 
> Having the freedom to overwork when the moment strikes, or hole up when the moment hits is a relief. I lost my last job when I couldn't function and simply didn't show up for 2 weeks. Begged to get my job back, the fell back under and lost it again. I ended up back in therapy and on meds. Rough time.
> 
> ...


Awesome Dragon!

Crazy, ain't it? I call it the "invisible limp" OK, one day then the bottom drops out. Hold a freakin' job with that going on.

My crawl under the blanket days, using the phone to call in ain't happening..... Shear effn humiliating ontop the joy of the symptoms to begin with...

It' no heart break of psoriasis, but hey. lol

Really like your phrasing, Dragon.


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

Take a break. Drink some coffe. Watch some videos on YouTube. Smoke your cigarette . Do your thing. Or just go home. If that don't help seek some help.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Xlady said:


> Yeah !!! Bad @ss I love for what you said


Awesome, Lady!


----------



## LASAC_BER (May 19, 2016)

PowersAssocitates said:


> Thanks jerk. Some people don't need a high stress job to have anxiety. But i guess you're the guy that tells crying people to suck it up and be a man. Great sensitivity for the human race


I'm sorry society has gotten so soft. It's so annoying.

Two different issues here, since anxiety is a legitimate issue, but I'm not talking about people who suffer from anxiety. I'm talking about society as a whole.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

PowersAssocitates said:


> We exchanged messages the other day. And I appreciate all your advice. To be honest after reading this post, you have given me as new way to look at this whole rideshare thing. I love driving and that's why i thought rideshare would be good for me. I am also a people person so its not from that either. Mainly you are 100% correct, i do not really WANT TO or FEEL LIKE ridesharing most of the time bc I don't really love it. But I read a article recently that said you don't have to FEEL like doing something to get up and do it. So i have been using that mentality and it had been working wonders for me.
> 
> You mention those driving scores from uber, i found those the other day and i agree, getting badges and perfect scores speak to my inner gamer so i am definitely seeing that help me as well. Not ashamed to admit the same as you, i strive for those badges and 5 star trips. Thank you for your sage advice, you are one of the people that make this forum worth reading.
> 
> What you wrote helped my outlook immensely thank you


Give me 1 tip over 20 badges.
I am NOT " playing" a video game.
I am grinding MY car and hard earned resources to EARN A LIVING ! Badges are an insult.
Add a tip feature !


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

Steveyoungerthanmontana said:


> Yes I do all the time, especially during traffic and when I have a rude customer. Double when it's both at the same. That's why I usually quit at 1pm before traffic and only go back out at 6pm if I need to.
> 
> Just drive the low traffic times.
> 
> I definitely get it every time in high traffic areas like hollywood or downtown LA. Sometimes I just leave those areas. I prefer the suburbs.


Agreed!


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Turn the app. On
> Accept no rides.
> It's fun !


Lol


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

dunno. Just got my spiffy, new "Early Riser" & "Veteran" badges. So kinda torn.

Gonna print em out and sew em on a sweater-vest.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Ta


Danny3xd said:


> dunno. Just got my spiffy, new "Early Riser" & "Veteran" badges. So kinda torn.
> 
> Gonna print em out and sew em on a sweater-vest.


Take them to the tire shop,see if the employees will work for them.
If you can get around the block on e badges let me know.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Ta
> 
> Take them to the tire shop,see if the employees will work for them.
> If you can get around the block on e badges let me know.


Like, ya know? Who wouldn't!?


----------



## ErkanAk (Jul 1, 2016)

You must find the source of anxiety. It is treatable.


----------



## UberChicago80 (Dec 22, 2016)

Vape


----------



## Seeker469 (Dec 24, 2016)

Anxiety attacks come from worrying about having an anxiety attack. Once you realize that every time you had an anxiety attack, and nothing bad happened, and that you made it through each one with no physical harm, you stop fearing them and they stop coming.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Seeker469 said:


> Anxiety attacks come from worrying about having an anxiety attack. Once you realize that every time you had an anxiety attack, and nothing bad happened, and that you made it through each one with no physical harm, you stop fearing them and they stop coming.


I beg to differ, Seeker. Sounds great and am sure it works for some but with the multitude of types and causes, there is no "blanket" answer.

Not meaning to sound disagreeable.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Valerian


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> Valerian


Hehe, UberDriver. Vodka and opioids....


----------



## PowersAssociates (Dec 13, 2016)

Seeker469 said:


> Anxiety attacks come from worrying about having an anxiety attack. Once you realize that every time you had an anxiety attack, and nothing bad happened, and that you made it through each one with no physical harm, you stop fearing them and they stop coming.


Completely untrue. I have been harmed by anxiety attacks. Ive ended up in the hospital multiple times so I don't know where you are getting your info


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

PowersAssocitates said:


> Completely untrue. I have been harmed by anxiety attacks. Ive ended up in the hospital multiple times so I don't know where you are getting your info


Easy PA. Different folks have different experiences.


----------



## PowersAssociates (Dec 13, 2016)

I get that but when people act intolerant or flippant to me, i treat them with derision and disregard. I have no place in my life for trolls like that. You, Danny3xd are awesome and super nice and helpful


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

PowersAssocitates said:


> Hey, does anyone else get anxiety while driving for Uber? I have a slight anxiety issue and it usually doesn't give me any issues but sometimes while Ubering i get those familiar feelings. Anyone else get this sometimes? Any advice?


I think that's a youth thing, eh? I drove a taxi in the 70s, and sitting waiting for a fair, Id' go through all these changes, introspecting about my life, and so forth. I think they call it 'angst'. They write plays about that kind of crap.

You get way passed this stuff when you get older, trust me.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Definitely, Oscar. Life gets a whole lot easier with age. Bummer part was about middle age, the PTSD, agoraphobia stuff kicked in big time, for me, anyway.

The meds, which are a crap shoot, can be... unpleasant. Come with their own host of fun. Whole thing is a mess. LOL,


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Danny3xd said:


> Hehe, UberDriver. Vodka and opioids....


No vodka while driving, K??? (Verbal irony)


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> No vodka while driving, K??? (Verbal irony)


Just opioids? LoL.

I really shouldn't make cracks like that about either. We do have folks trusting us to get 'em there safely and would hate for someone to have a doubt. (and hope they don't watch the youtube vids,snork.)


----------



## Tars Tarkas (Dec 30, 2016)

PowersAssocitates said:


> Hey, does anyone else get anxiety while driving for Uber? I have a slight anxiety issue and it usually doesn't give me any issues but sometimes while Ubering i get those familiar feelings. Anyone else get this sometimes? Any advice?


Every ride. I don't really like new people and feel judged. I have learned to cope with it by, oddly, not caring much about them. I'm driving them, not putting on a show to be judged. So far, so good.


----------



## Happyhead (Sep 4, 2016)

twerkyo.....UBERRRRR said:


> Smoke a joint 30 minutes before shift. Works every time for me.


Oh gaud, that would make it worse, I'd probably have a stroke right in my seat


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Happyhead said:


> Oh gaud, that would make it worse, I'd probably have a stroke right in my seat


Ayup. Me too Happy.


----------



## Gubber Singh (Nov 18, 2015)

Xlady said:


> I do better under more pressure and the harder it is to work the better I feel after work .I think a good work out before your shift or long sex session will help .


Yes after a long sex session I am good for a whole 8-hr shift.


----------



## Beach1967 (Aug 16, 2016)

First off stop taking responsibility for getting someone some place on time. It is their responsibility to leave on time and anticipate traffic not yours. A persons inadequacy is not my emergency. Second stop worrying about stars. If you get a 1 star, just remember in 500 more rides it will help your rating because it will fall off. They should have the anxiety getting into a car with a person that received a 1 star before....lol....I have received 1 star"s" before they should worry why. lololol Just relax and enjoy a job that has its faults but also has some advantages. Focus on those!!


----------



## Tommy Vercetti (Aug 28, 2016)

ZREXMike said:


> Get a more intense job, like working offshore, with, say 30 tons swinging on a crane hook back & forth over yr head...or go to truck driving school & get yr CDL, go to work for one of the cos that will send you out west in the mountains. Now get going 100+mph down a long slope with a fully loaded (80 tons all total, truck & trailer) trailer.
> 
> I guarantee you'll never be anxious when Ubering again.


I hear you man, the trucking industry is very over looked. Nobody appreciates some of the conditions these truckers have to go through, especially during the winter along those mountain passes. You wanna know anxiety, try getting stuck in a winter storm with that trailer you've been hauling around and you have no power because your diesel has gelled up, and youre now officially in an ice box. Now thats anxiety!


----------



## PowersAssociates (Dec 13, 2016)

Tommy Vercetti said:


> I hear you man, the trucking industry is very over looked. Nobody appreciates some of the conditions these truckers have to go through, especially during the winter along those mountain passes. You wanna know anxiety, try getting stuck in a winter storm with that trailer you've been hauling around and you have no power because your diesel has gelled up, and youre now officially in an ice box. Now thats anxiety!


For you that's anxiety. For someone else it could be just walking outside their home. If you want me to empathize about your trucking then you gotta give a little compassion first


----------



## Craven Morehear (Dec 9, 2016)

I had anxiety at first. The zoloft I'm taking daily seems to have done the trick to eliminate it!


----------



## Cndragon (Dec 8, 2016)

Danny3xd said:


> Awesome Dragon!
> 
> Crazy, ain't it? I call it the "invisible limp" OK, one day then the bottom drops out. Hold a freakin' job with that going on.
> 
> ...


You are 100% correct. It's frustrating when someone can't comprehend this... there is no calling in, or phone a friend or what have you. I'm either at 100% or 0% with none of the in-between or even a warning before I dip out that would help me function enough to do those things.

Then indeed, the embarrassment that I couldn't hold it together, the fear of being a disappointment because of it... like I said, right now this is perfect for me because I'm not seeing the same people, every day is a fresh start so none of that is a factor in this. That in and if itself helps me face another day and look forward to getting back on the road.

Hoping my experience and perspective helps give another in a similar situation some hope.


----------



## Nathan Diaz (Apr 20, 2016)

PowersAssocitates said:


> Hey, does anyone else get anxiety while driving for Uber? I have a slight anxiety issue and it usually doesn't give me any issues but sometimes while Ubering i get those familiar feelings. Anyone else get this sometimes? Any advice?


Well it is one of the most dangerous jobs you can imagine, all around the world car accidents are one of the leading cause of... how's that anxiety by the way?


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

twerkyo.....UBERRRRR said:


> Smoke a joint 30 minutes before shift. Works every time for me.


I'm allergic

Gives me migraines


----------



## roadman (Nov 14, 2016)

PowersAssocitates said:


> Hey, does anyone else get anxiety while driving for Uber? I have a slight anxiety issue and it usually doesn't give me any issues but sometimes while Ubering i get those familiar feelings. Anyone else get this sometimes? Any advice?


not everyone is cut out for this. my advice is to concentrate on knowing the roads and improving your driving skills to gain more confidence.


----------



## Iceagetlc (Nov 26, 2016)

I only get a anxiety with rude customers because I doubt my decisions in navigating and worry about doing something wrong, but then after the fact I remind myself that one bad rating means literally nothing to me since I go weeks with only 5 stars.


----------



## I'll Drive (Jan 7, 2017)

ZREXMike said:


> Get a more intense job, like working offshore, with, say 30 tons swinging on a crane hook back & forth over yr head...or go to truck driving school & get yr CDL, go to work for one of the cos that will send you out west in the mountains. Now get going 100+mph down a long slope with a fully loaded (80 tons all total, truck & trailer) trailer.
> 
> I guarantee you'll never be anxious when Ubering again.


I'm out west and those trucks don't make it at 100+. We had one the other day at I-70 at Eisenhower tunnel , running and missed the run-a- way ramp. Still cleaning up the mess of spilled steel pipe.


----------



## I'll Drive (Jan 7, 2017)

Its better than a stick in the eye! (author unknown)


----------



## Purplestardust (Sep 11, 2016)

Yeah I have. I used to get it so bad before even starting that it would take me two hours to start my first ride. I'd go run errands, grab something to eat and etc to put off that first ride. After a few rides in, I'd ease up. I still get uncomfortable and like someone else said freak out if my Navigation messes up, or if I, God forbid, mess up and I'm not perfect. Someone else posted they used to worry about being judged. I worried about that too, and about people looking down on me, however now, I don't give a damn. I had a horrible situation last night so I'm not sure how I will be going forward.


----------



## Iceagetlc (Nov 26, 2016)

Purplestardust said:


> Yeah I have. I used to get it so bad before even starting that it would take me two hours to start my first ride. I'd go run errands, grab something to eat and etc to put off that first ride. After a few rides in, I'd ease up. I still get uncomfortable and like someone else said freak out if my Navigation messes up, or if I, God forbid, mess up and I'm not perfect. Someone else posted they used to worry about being judged. I worried about that too, and about people looking down on me, however now, I don't give a damn. I had a horrible situation last night so I'm not sure how I will be going forward.


What happened last night?


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Purplestardust said:


> Yeah I have. I used to get it so bad before even starting that it would take me two hours to start my first ride. I'd go run errands, grab something to eat and etc to put off that first ride. After a few rides in, I'd ease up. I still get uncomfortable and like someone else said freak out if my Navigation messes up, or if I, God forbid, mess up and I'm not perfect. Someone else posted they used to worry about being judged. I worried about that too, and about people looking down on me, however now, I don't give a damn. I had a horrible situation last night so I'm not sure how I will be going forward.


You can do this PurpleStardust! I have faith in you.

And really does sound like your making progress and doing it. Sometimes just "doing it" is a win.

The other day I come home, not quite shaking, but close. Onloaded on my house mate whining and moaning. She let me finish and quietly said, "but ya made it out" Out of my room and out of the house. I'm so grateful and damn lucky to have someone like her.

So rock-on, Purplestardust! Great nic, BTW......


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Nathan Diaz said:


> Well it is one of the most dangerous jobs you can imagine, all around the world car accidents are one of the leading cause of... how's that anxiety by the way?


LoL


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Cndragon said:


> You are 100% correct. It's frustrating when someone can't comprehend this... there is no calling in, or phone a friend or what have you. I'm either at 100% or 0% with none of the in-between or even a warning before I dip out that would help me function enough to do those things.
> 
> Then indeed, the embarrassment that I couldn't hold it together, the fear of being a disappointment because of it... like I said, right now this is perfect for me because I'm not seeing the same people, every day is a fresh start so none of that is a factor in this. That in and if itself helps me face another day and look forward to getting back on the road.
> 
> Hoping my experience and perspective helps give another in a similar situation some hope.


I try to do that and take the embarrassment out of this with TMI like stuff. It'd be like having shame from having a cold.

I am really pleasantly surprised at how folks are responding. I was expecting unkind jokes. And really enjoy the good, bad jokes! Did I mention I am mentally ill? SNORK, snicker.

Do wanna mention, anxiety disorders are not the same as being correctly afraid when your falling or some one is trying to kill you. Going onto long, can cause PTSD and now we're going in to a labyrinth of complexity that can take literally years to unravel.

But my point was and is, you guys rock and I enjoy your company. Next round is on me. Sky Lounge next to Bradley (BDI)


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Beach1967 said:


> First off stop taking responsibility for getting someone some place on time. It is their responsibility to leave on time and anticipate traffic not yours. A persons inadequacy is not my emergency. Second stop worrying about stars. If you get a 1 star, just remember in 500 more rides it will help your rating because it will fall off. They should have the anxiety getting into a car with a person that received a 1 star before....lol....I have received 1 star"s" before they should worry why. lololol Just relax and enjoy a job that has its faults but also has some advantages. Focus on those!!


And I know, it is honestly hard for some folks to take responsibility for their own situation, but dang, vent in a manner that does not injure or eff with some one else's sandbox.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Gubber Singh said:


> Yes after a long sex session I am good for a whole 8-hr shift.


Ayup, Goober. 4 or 5 minutes prep and good to go fer the day.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------

Gubber, odd question but you look like a guy I sailed with and his nickname was Gubber. You never sailed on the S/S Oceian Wizard, did ya? Med. and north Atlantic


----------



## Gubber Singh (Nov 18, 2015)

Danny3xd said:


> Ayup, Goober. 4 or 5 minutes prep and good to go fer the day.
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Gubber, odd question but you look like a guy I sailed with and his nickname was Gubber. You never sailed on the S/S Oceian Wizard, did ya? Med. and north Atlantic


No, dude. Wrong guy.


----------



## Purplestardust (Sep 11, 2016)

Hahahaha thanks Danny! 


Iceagetlc said:


> What happened last night?


 I was in a car chase.... *sigh*


----------



## PowersAssociates (Dec 13, 2016)

Purplestardust said:


> Hahahaha thanks Danny!
> I was in a car chase.... *sigh*


A car chase? You were involved in a car chase as an uber driver?


----------



## Purplestardust (Sep 11, 2016)

PowersAssocitates said:


> A car chase? You were involved in a car chase as an uber driver?


 yup. I'm trying to shake it off as some kids playing a prank. Although the passenger was adamant they weren't.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Purplestardust said:


> Hahahaha thanks Danny!
> I was in a car chase.... *sigh*


Dang StarDust, Ya gotta tell that story. Ya OK?

________________________________
(an', can't help myself but

"QUICK! FOLLOW THAT UBER!!!!


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Gubber Singh said:


> No, dude. Wrong guy.


Bummer, Guber. He was, and hopfully stil, is a really interesting guy. He was from the really backwater swamps of the byoe, LA.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

PowersAssocitates said:


> Hey, does anyone else get anxiety while driving for Uber? I have a slight anxiety issue and it usually doesn't give me any issues but sometimes while Ubering i get those familiar feelings. Anyone else get this sometimes? Any advice?


Do you anxiety outside of Fuber? It could be a larger issue, but, if isolated, try this:


Stop worrying about your rating. The reason it's in place is to mentally condition you and keep you in fear, but humans can't be quantified in _stars. _Further, your rating doesn't determine whether or not you get _good paying calls_ or _low paying calls. _As long as you're not getting 1-star reviews every other ride, you're fine. 
Always ask the passenger how their day is going. If they give a short answer, but don't ask how your day is going, leave them alone and stay quiet for the rest of the ride -- many of them don't want to be bothered. If they ask how your day is going, be brief, and if they continue asking questions or talking, then it's OK for you to continue talking. 
Always ask passengers if they have a musical preference, and keep the music volume low. 
Drive the speed limit, and ask them if they have a preferred route or navigational app. 
Don't fret about making less than minimum wage -- you're in good company, and Fuber/Let-Down-Lyft are being sued left and right for it, so your day will come. 
Be vigilant. If a passenger makes you feel unsafe, pull to a well-lit area and exit your vehicle. 
Don't accept calls in bad neighborhoods, and if you have a drop-off in a bad neighborhood, turn your app off until you're back to safety.
Make sure your personal auto insurance coverage has coverage during Period 1/A. 
Don't judge a passenger by their appearance in an attempt to gauge whether or not it will be a bad ride -- some of the oddest looking people will turn out to be the nicest passengers.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

I had an anxious moment last week. I misinterpreted Google Maps, took the wrong freeway and ended up at the pick up location 5 minutes later. Basically went in a circle. One of the passengers was asking what in the world was going on. Another thing too, we were all chatting about things. When I talk, I tend to lose focus on where I'm driving.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

William Marshall said:


> Do you anxiety outside of Fuber? It could be a larger issue, but, if isolated, try this:
> 
> 
> Stop worrying about your rating. The reason it's in place is to mentally condition you and keep you in fear, but humans can't be quantified in _stars. _Further, your rating doesn't determine whether or not you get _good paying calls_ or _low paying calls. _As long as you're not getting 1-star reviews every other ride, you're fine.
> ...


Very well said, William. Thank you.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> I had an anxious moment last week. I misinterpreted Google Maps, took the wrong freeway and ended up at the pick up location 5 minutes later. Basically went in a circle. One of the passengers was asking what in the world was going on. Another thing too, we were all chatting about things. When I talk, I tend to lose focus on where I'm driving.


I do that one a lot, DRider. lol. Thats when the passenger is watching the app and knows. I try to blame the app.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

DRider85 said:


> I had an anxious moment last week. I misinterpreted Google Maps, took the wrong freeway and ended up at the pick up location 5 minutes later. Basically went in a circle. One of the passengers was asking what in the world was going on. Another thing too, we were all chatting about things. When I talk, I tend to lose focus on where I'm driving.


Preach (everything you said was on point).


----------



## TheWanderer (Sep 6, 2016)

I get anxiety when it is surging like crazy. I have 2 phones, I have my main phone mounted in the middle and my second phone on the driver side vent. I monitor surge while I drive and pay attention to surge patterns in my area. So I figure out what time window I need to finish a trip in order to pick up a high surge as soon as I am done with my current ride. Sometimes I need to hurry up and maneuver through traffic efficiently to get that next good ride.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

DRider85 said:


> I had an anxious moment last week. I misinterpreted Google Maps, took the wrong freeway and ended up at the pick up location 5 minutes later. Basically went in a circle. One of the passengers was asking what in the world was going on. Another thing too, we were all chatting about things. When I talk, I tend to lose focus on where I'm driving.


If you use Google maps, you'll notice that the top portion of the app is gray, and that's because you can tap it (when it's green) and scroll "left," which allows you to see the turns in advance. When you're done, hit "resume" or scroll back to the right. Perhaps you knew this, but if not, get in the habit of scrolling one or two screens ahead when you're on the freeway, that way you know which exit/freeway to take. In my experience, the GPS can be off when you're on an overpass with multiple options/exits, so this helps. Also, if you miss the exit, apologize, blame it on the app, and tell the passenger you'll end their trip a little early for the inconvenience. Usually, $.50 off does it, or about 2 minutes early.


----------



## Phillip Jones (Nov 21, 2016)

Most of the anxiety has faded as I have gained experience driving for Uber. It still flares up on occasion when I realize I am taking the PAX to a sketch destination, or I'm taking them to downtown Dallas, which is the full length of the toll road starting 35 miles north of downtown Dallas, which means I have to pay the same tolls again just to return to my suburb. 

I did have anxiety last night when the 2 drunk college guys I transported to their hotel were soooo drunk, they wouldn't get out of my vehicle.


----------



## PowersAssociates (Dec 13, 2016)

William Marshall said:


> If you use Google maps, you'll notice that the top portion of the app is gray, and that's because you can tap it (when it's green) and scroll "left," which allows you to see the turns in advance. When you're done, hit "resume" or scroll back to the right. Perhaps you knew this, but if not, get in the habit of scrolling one or two screens ahead when you're on the freeway, that way you know which exit/freeway to take. In my experience, the GPS can be off when you're on an overpass with multiple options/exits, so this helps. Also, if you miss the exit, apologize, blame it on the app, and tell the passenger you'll end their trip a little early for the inconvenience. Usually, $.50 off does it, or about 2 minutes early.


I would never and neither should any driver ride with a PaX and end the trip early. You aren't covered by Uber's liability policy if you end the trip earthly and then get into a accident

Wow you are everything that is wrong with this forum, spreading bad information that could help end a careeer before it even begins


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

PowersAssocitates said:


> I would never and neither should any driver ride with a PaX and end the trip early. You aren't covered by Uber's liability policy if you end the trip earthly and then get into a accident
> 
> Wow you are everything that is wrong with this forum, spreading bad information that could help end a careeer before it even begins


Thanks for the feedback. I actually have around-the-clock insurance coverage (all drivers should have this based on their level of knowledge), so I'd be fully covered, even during Period 1/A. As far as Fuber's insurance goes, I'm smart enough to know that my personal auto insurance is better, and that there's a reason I was misclassified in the first place. Respectfully, telling anyone to rely on Fuber might be the biggest mistake of all


----------



## PowersAssociates (Dec 13, 2016)

Trump Economics said:


> Thanks for the feedback. I actually have around-the-clock insurance coverage (all drivers should have this based on their level of knowledge), so I'd be fully covered, even during Period 1/A. As far as Fuber's insurance goes, I'm smart enough to know that my personal auto insurance is better, and that there's a reason I was misclassified in the first place. Respectfully, telling anyone to rely on Fuber might be the biggest mistake of all


I 100% agree and I have around the clock coverage as well but telling people to turn the ride off early and then deliverthe PAX without mentioning your additional insurance is misleading albeit unintentional


----------



## ZREXMike (Nov 28, 2016)

I'll Drive said:


> I'm out west and those trucks don't make it at 100+. We had one the other day at I-70 at Eisenhower tunnel , running and missed the run-a- way ramp. Still cleaning up the mess of spilled steel pipe.


There's some slopes where you can hit 100+, engage the jake brake & bring it back down. Believe me, I've done it. The onboard CPU in the truck records your every move, the terminal mechanic knew exactly what I'd been up to, but he let it go.


----------



## Invincible (Nov 16, 2016)

PowersAssocitates said:


> Hey, does anyone else get anxiety while driving for Uber? I have a slight anxiety issue and it usually doesn't give me any issues but sometimes while Ubering i get those familiar feelings. Anyone else get this sometimes? Any advice?


A shot of Jack Daniels never fails, works every time, on the bright side I am brimming with confidence. You might think a random drug test would be the worst case scenario, but the beauty is, that will get you out of Uber and you would finally start looking for a REAL job as you have literally hit the rock bottom and there's no where but to go up.


----------



## Nightrider9999 (Jun 6, 2016)

PowersAssocitates said:


> Hey, does anyone else get anxiety while driving for Uber? I have a slight anxiety issue and it usually doesn't give me any issues but sometimes while Ubering i get those familiar feelings. Anyone else get this sometimes? Any advice?


I would say it's only natural and deal with it, driving can be very challenging, you have to read every rider , do they want to talk do they want to be left alone , are they drunk yelling screaming while your trying to navigate a difficult area and not miss an exit.


----------



## Cndragon (Dec 8, 2016)

Danny3xd said:


> I try to do that and take the embarrassment out of this with TMI like stuff. It'd be like having shame from having a cold.
> 
> I am really pleasantly surprised at how folks are responding. I was expecting unkind jokes. And really enjoy the good, bad jokes! Did I mention I am mentally ill? SNORK, snicker.
> 
> ...


I was thinking the same thing. I only recently, as in a couple weeks ago, opened up and told everyone, via Facebook, that I was diagnosed with PTSD and depression. Had a moment because my boyfriend broke up with me after I told him. I didn't do anything, he just didn't feel comfortable dating someone who went through what I did and now needs help to cope with it. He told me not to worry, that he won't tell anyone my secret...it was so creepy and he made me feel so gross I kinda cracked and told everyone.

So, I'm still getting used to being open about it. But yeah, not fun to try and justify I'm blowing things out of proportion and people won't be judgemental when someone goes from saying he loves you and thinks the world of you, to deciding he's better off without you and wanting nothing to do with you after opening up.

But I digress.. sorry the breakup only happened a month ago so I'm still sore. But Uber has been great, can't ruminate when I'm focused on not missing my turn in rush hour traffic lol *sigh*


----------



## JNM3 (Jul 18, 2016)

Financially. Yes. All the time.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Cndragon said:


> I was thinking the same thing. I only recently, as in a couple weeks ago, opened up and told everyone, via Facebook, that I was diagnosed with PTSD and depression. Had a moment because my boyfriend broke up with me after I told him. I didn't do anything, he just didn't feel comfortable dating someone who went through what I did and now needs help to cope with it. He told me not to worry, that he won't tell anyone my secret...it was so creepy and he made me feel so gross I kinda cracked and told everyone.
> 
> So, I'm still getting used to being open about it. But yeah, not fun to try and justify I'm blowing things out of proportion and people won't be judgemental when someone goes from saying he loves you and thinks the world of you, to deciding he's better off without you and wanting nothing to do with you after opening up.
> 
> But I digress.. sorry the breakup only happened a month ago so I'm still sore. But Uber has been great, can't ruminate when I'm focused on not missing my turn in rush hour traffic lol *sigh*


Wow, Dragon. Thats horrible!
I can't suggest this strongly enough, support groups help big time. You will hear your self saying things like "I thought I was the only one." And they are fun. Most of the laughter comes from laughing at ourselves. Really is a blast and helping others is a great med.

Feel free to PM me for any thing or if you need help finding a group near you.


----------



## DSB (Dec 4, 2016)

PowersAssocitates said:


> Hey, does anyone else get anxiety while driving for Uber? I have a slight anxiety issue and it usually doesn't give me any issues but sometimes while Ubering i get those familiar feelings. Anyone else get this sometimes? Any advice?


Listening to peaceful music helps me all the time, not just when I'm Ubering.


----------



## UberAnt39 (Jun 1, 2016)

PowersAssocitates said:


> Hey, does anyone else get anxiety while driving for Uber? I have a slight anxiety issue and it usually doesn't give me any issues but sometimes while Ubering i get those familiar feelings. Anyone else get this sometimes? Any advice?


If you're doing Pool or using Uber navigation or chasing 120 trips then stop. That's a big improvement right there. Then try saying to yourself "this doesn't matter, been here before and got stressed but I'm still here, so fk it". Then there's always benzos.


----------



## jp300h (Oct 5, 2016)

I guess I will finally chime in on this discussion. I tend to not like large, crowded places. A certain anxiety kicks in and my fists clench. However, while in my own vehicle , I feel perfectly fine. While I do incur the occasional social anxiety, uber has not yet triggered it.


----------



## VegasR (Oct 18, 2016)

I used to have pretty strong anxiety, in general. I've got it down to moderate, and it creeps up with Uber/Lyft. Same reasons mentioned. I'm afraid I'm going to screw it up. I really hate being evaluated by other people.

The best solution I know of is meditation. I'm not into hippy dippy stuff, so I dragged my feat. But a mental coach I respect is a big advocate, so I gave it a shot. First, simple breathing exorcises. Later, I could go for an hour. When I was at that level, I had almost no anxiety. But, I also had very few obligations, so it was easy to work out, meditate, eat well, etc.

Working out will help you too.

Both of these things will help your anxiety in general. Meditation causes physical changes in the brain, that alleviate depression and anxiety. Working out gets the good chemicals flowing, and gives you confidence.

This has a snowball effect. When you feel better, people will respond to you better. When you see people responding to you better, you'll have less to be anxious about. You'll also be less mistake prone, and therefore less worried about mistakes.

I've been so busy, I'm lagging on both practices and sure enough, bad tendencies are creeping in. You need to keep investing in it.

Anyway, here's a little article about meditation's effects on the brain. Again, this is simple stuff. Focus on breathing, mostly. Not trying to teleport to another dimension or commune with God or anything like that.

http://www.forbes.com/sites/alicegw...n-can-actually-change-the-brain/#21c773727023


----------



## PowersAssociates (Dec 13, 2016)

Invincible said:


> A shot of Jack Daniels never fails, works every time, on the bright side I am brimming with confidence. You might think a random drug test would be the worst case scenario, but the beauty is, that will get you out of Uber and you would finally start looking for a REAL job as you have literally hit the rock bottom and there's no where but to go up.


I've hit rock bottom? Thank you for your side commentary on my life which you know nothing about. Don't need to defend myself at all, and not going to, just wanted to reply to your comment. I never mentioned a drug test, and you are the one advocated having a drink before you take passengers so I don't know what you are talking about. Hopefully the moderators report you to uber bc you are the one who seems unsafe and at rock bottom. Your confidence is brimming with alcohol After you drink? I feel bad for you


----------



## PowersAssociates (Dec 13, 2016)

VegasR said:


> I used to have pretty strong anxiety, in general. I've got it down to moderate, and it creeps up with Uber/Lyft. Same reasons mentioned. I'm afraid I'm going to screw it up. I really hate being evaluated by other people.
> 
> The best solution I know of is meditation. I'm not into hippy dippy stuff, so I dragged my feat. But a mental coach I respect is a big advocate, so I gave it a shot. First, simple breathing exorcises. Later, I could go for an hour. When I was at that level, I had almost no anxiety. But, I also had very few obligations, so it was easy to work out, meditate, eat well, etc.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the article and your thoughtful reply. I think you touched on my major issue, I don't like being evaluated or judged on a menial task and I don't want to screw it up. I didn't have a chance to read this article but intend to in a little bit.

I try to be mindful of what is actually bothering me when I have these bouts with anxiety. When I worked full time i felt like this but would puke and soldier on, I find myself not motivated to soldier bc I still have a good amount of savings I guess so I can pay my bills with small money from uber but pretty soon I won't have that luxury and this anxiety is going to get in the way of me making a living. But a couple people on this forum and thread have really helped me and opened my eyes to different aspects of this anxiety and of ridesharing that I didn't see before. SO thank you VegasR , your posts and Blackout 702 and AllAroundVegas are awesome and always help out. You guys are awesome and since we are all in vegas I would love to take you guys out for a coffee/beer/water/carwash lol whichever would be your style. Bc you have all really helped me in this and given good advice and I like to repay kindness and respect with more of the same. So inbox me or reply to me here if you want. If not it's cool too lmao


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Cndragon said:


> I was thinking the same thing. I only recently, as in a couple weeks ago, opened up and told everyone, via Facebook, that I was diagnosed with PTSD and depression. Had a moment because my boyfriend broke up with me after I told him. I didn't do anything, he just didn't feel comfortable dating someone who went through what I did and now needs help to cope with it. He told me not to worry, that he won't tell anyone my secret...it was so creepy and he made me feel so gross I kinda cracked and told everyone.
> 
> So, I'm still getting used to being open about it. But yeah, not fun to try and justify I'm blowing things out of proportion and people won't be judgemental when someone goes from saying he loves you and thinks the world of you, to deciding he's better off without you and wanting nothing to do with you after opening up.
> 
> But I digress.. sorry the breakup only happened a month ago so I'm still sore. But Uber has been great, can't ruminate when I'm focused on not missing my turn in rush hour traffic lol *sigh*


I feel for you...

To be honest i'm amazed I don't have PTSD after my time over in Afghanistan.

The most important thing to remember is... People are horrible to other people. It's the most universal part of our culture as human beings.

Judge the crap out of the jerk, you deserve better. If he was worth it he would have stuck around.

Your best bet is to keep going to therapy.

Just keep surviving, just keep living your life. Keep doing the things that make you, you and keep finding a reason to crawl out of bed and go out into the world.


----------



## Cndragon (Dec 8, 2016)

Danny3xd said:


> Wow, Dragon. Thats horrible!
> I can't suggest this strongly enough, support groups help big time. You will hear your self saying things like "I thought I was the only one." And they are fun. Most of the laughter comes from laughing at ourselves. Really is a blast and helping others is a great med.
> 
> Feel free to PM me for any thing or if you need help finding a group near you.


Thanks so much, I really appreciate it. Right now I'm in an upswing and things are holding steady.


----------



## Cndragon (Dec 8, 2016)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> I feel for you...
> 
> To be honest i'm amazed I don't have PTSD after my time over in Afghanistan.
> 
> ...


Haha yeah, I still have a hard time judging him. I guess cause I figured as much, hurt when it happened yet a part of me knows he feels like he dodged a bullet. Meh, just yeah honestly, if it weren't for being able to get on the road and Uber I'd probably be a mess.

Which is ironic because I have a limit of how much I can be around other people before I need some serious decompression time...... being a truck driver seems so awesome right about now.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Cndragon said:


> Thanks so much, I really appreciate it. Right now I'm in an upswing and things are holding steady.


Rock on, Dragon Lady!

Seriously, "holding steady" is a win in it self during a time like your going threw.

Just a thing and I really had to think about this line from a country song'

"If your going threw hell, keep on going" Really is great advise.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

jp300h said:


> I guess I will finally chime in on this discussion. I tend to not like large, crowded places. A certain anxiety kicks in and my fists clench. However, while in my own vehicle , I feel perfectly fine. While I do incur the occasional social anxiety, uber has not yet triggered it.


I hear you JP.

A loud, sharp noise in a crowded place and I'm ready to start swinging.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

VegasR said:


> I used to have pretty strong anxiety, in general. I've got it down to moderate, and it creeps up with Uber/Lyft. Same reasons mentioned. I'm afraid I'm going to screw it up. I really hate being evaluated by other people.
> 
> The best solution I know of is meditation. I'm not into hippy dippy stuff, so I dragged my feat. But a mental coach I respect is a big advocate, so I gave it a shot. First, simple breathing exorcises. Later, I could go for an hour. When I was at that level, I had almost no anxiety. But, I also had very few obligations, so it was easy to work out, meditate, eat well, etc.
> 
> ...


Purty awesome, Vegas! Thanks for posting.

I have never tried meditation but man! does exercising help! Gets them good juices flowing.


----------



## VegasR (Oct 18, 2016)

Danny3xd said:


> Purty awesome, Vegas! Thanks for posting.
> 
> I have never tried meditation but man! does exercising help! Gets them good juices flowing.


I forgot eating lots of plants, avoiding junk food.

If you want to dip your toe in the water, here are some really good guided meditations put out by UCLA.

http://marc.ucla.edu/mindful-meditations

Start out with the shortest ones (less than 10 mins) and work your way up. Do one before you start every day, and I'll wager you're seeing results after 1 week.

All it really is, is a little work out for your mind.


----------



## Invincible (Nov 16, 2016)

PowersAssocitates said:


> I've hit rock bottom? Thank you for your side commentary on my life which you know nothing about. Don't need to defend myself at all, and not going to, just wanted to reply to your comment. I never mentioned a drug test, and you are the one advocated having a drink before you take passengers so I don't know what you are talking about. Hopefully the moderators report you to uber bc you are the one who seems unsafe and at rock bottom. Your confidence is brimming with alcohol After you drink? I feel bad for you


I guess humor doesn't humor you, It was all a light fun, if you didn't get it no worries, Uber on.
Reporting me to Uber, moderators? Still in 5th grade?


----------



## UberDude FL (Oct 13, 2016)

PowersAssocitates said:


> Hey, does anyone else get anxiety while driving for Uber? I have a slight anxiety issue and it usually doesn't give me any issues but sometimes while Ubering i get those familiar feelings. Anyone else get this sometimes? Any advice?


I do. But I think it's natural. You have a huge responsibility. Ratings, your car, earnings and the safety of your riders are just a few things that can bring about a bout of anxiety.


----------



## Fubernuber (Jan 15, 2017)

Totally normal until you realize that uber is your enemy and the pax is your friend. The enemy of your friend is your enemy. Not every pax will be your friend. Just know that uber is out to bend you over, lube you up and put that plunger in your dark place. Once you come to that realization and realize this is the worst job you will ever have then things fall into place and the anxiety will vanish


----------



## nat965 (Dec 10, 2016)

I tend to get anxiety when picking up in busy areas like the city, explaining to pax where I am exactly, and rude pax getting angry with me for any reason. Thankfully, doesn't happen too often. I just either text and cancel the ride or drop them off and go offline to have a break and chill out for a bit before going back online.


----------



## Jason boyer (Jan 4, 2017)

twerkyo.....UBERRRRR said:


> Smoke a joint 30 minutes before shift. Works every time for me.


A must


----------



## Clyde Larson (Jan 5, 2018)

Hi guys. I just wanted to ask if any of you tried using medical marijuana for anxieties? I've been suffering severe anxiety for almost a year now and been given a prescription for Benzodiazepines for my medication. But i heard alot of people telling me that marijuana helps relieve anxiety but im not im not sure if its true so i came up to search something about this idea and came across this marijuana strain from bonzaseeds it says that i can discard all forms of stress and its euphoric buzz it delivers often is useful in combating anxiety and depression. I wanted to hear your thoughts about this guys and if you can give me any tips that can help me with my anxieties. Thank you!


----------



## ShinyAndChrome (Aug 18, 2017)

Time behind wheel. More rides = less anxiety each time. Also you will be less likely to take crap from pax.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Howdy Clyde, welcome.

I would make sure to try it before driving to see how it affects ya. (Effects?)

I agree with S&C. Ya do get more relaxed as time goes on and wont aggravate your anxiety. Don't do it no good, neither, snork.

I stumbled on similar med and it's been working wonders. 

Wishing ya the best of luck. Please post how you are doing.

Drive safe!

Dan


----------



## Shakur (Jan 8, 2017)

Just roll a doobie before you start then you dont give AF

Play ratchet music 

If anybody has a problem with it inform them they can exit vehicle and wait for next ride


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Shakur said:


> Just roll a doobie before you start then you dont give AF
> 
> Play ratchet music
> 
> If anybody has a problem with it inform them they can exit vehicle and wait for next ride


" Listen to the Music"- 'Doobie ' Brothers
Toulouse Street album ( musicians Love New Orleans)


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

If at any point, you are not happy with the situation, leave.

It's as simple as that.


----------



## gofry (Oct 20, 2015)

You'll have to figure out what the real trigger to suppress or avoid it. It may be related to something other than driving (finances, relationships, new situation, strangers, etc.). Talk therapy is very effective, it is a release.


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

PowersAssociates said:


> Hey, does anyone else get anxiety while driving for Uber? I have a slight anxiety issue and it usually doesn't give me any issues but sometimes while Ubering i get those familiar feelings. Anyone else get this sometimes? Any advice?


I get "High" Anxiety


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Shakur said:


> Just roll a doobie before you start then you dont give AF
> 
> Play ratchet music
> 
> If anybody has a problem with it inform them they can exit vehicle and wait for next ride


Lol, Shak....

I was gonna say beer, but hey. Whatever works!

They bought their ride. They took their chances. I say let em die"
(from the movie "airplane")


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Danny3xd said:


> Lol, Shak....
> 
> I was gonna say beer, but hey. Whatever works!
> 
> ...


" Beer : the Reason i Wake up Every Afternoon "!


----------



## Shakur (Jan 8, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> " Beer : the Reason i Wake up Every Afternoon "!


Heineken or bust 
Red Stripe or bust

Although Ill drink others....but I prefer Jack Daniels or Hennessy when i floss on my enemies (paxholes)


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver (Oct 24, 2017)

PowersAssociates said:


> Hey, does anyone else get anxiety while driving for Uber? I have a slight anxiety issue and it usually doesn't give me any issues but sometimes while Ubering i get those familiar feelings. Anyone else get this sometimes? Any advice?


 Big trucks: my car was totalled by one, which was a service considering the replacement car, but I still hate big trucks. Now they have electronic logging which makes them more dangerous. I drove cab for two weeks until my car was replaced, and had so much fun cursing out drunks and leaving them at the curb. Yeah, I shy away from the afternoon rush to avoid accidents.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> " Beer : the Reason i Wake up Every Afternoon "!


LoL, 2Hunt. 2 funny. Gonna use that


----------



## Expiditer77 (Dec 11, 2017)

If one were to have traveled to Colorado recently or have an online doctor from Ukraine helps out with what I like but never have anxiety. I drove an Abrams in the army, and then I drove trucks over the road while I transitioned to normal life. Now I'm in nursing school and ubering with a smile in my face.


----------



## the surge within me (Jun 1, 2017)

Never got anxiety driving for Uber.

This gig is a breeze compared to my last job. As a matter of fact, Ubering gives me a peace of mind.

Try working a job where your boss is yelling down your throat every morning, then you have to work outside in 10 degrees below freezing weather for 8 hours a day. You will be running back to Uber in no time.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Glad you found a much better gig, TSWM.

That sounds terrible.


----------



## Fishchris (Aug 31, 2016)

twerkyo.....UBERRRRR said:


> Smoke a joint 30 minutes before shift. Works every time for me.


Wow ! Look at all the likes 
Ok, just so you know, I am 110% pro cannibas. But two things come to mind 1) if a person already has anxiety issues, pot is just as likely to intensify that effect as it is to help it. 2) not sure where you are from, but as of New years in Sacramento, one cannot drive anywhere on the freeway, without seeing signs that say, drive high, get a DUI ! Which is the most ******ed thing ever ! But it is what it is ! Californians we're far better off from say 2012-2017, regarding pot laws and regulations.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

PowersAssociates said:


> Hey, does anyone else get anxiety while driving for Uber? Anyone else get this sometimes? Any advice?


Anxiety? What Anxiety??


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

ZREXMike said:


> Get a more intense job, like working offshore, with, say 30 tons swinging on a crane hook back & forth over yr head...or go to truck driving school & get yr CDL, go to work for one of the cos that will send you out west in the mountains. Now get going 100+mph down a long slope with a fully loaded (80 tons all total, truck & trailer) trailer.
> 
> I guarantee you'll never be anxious when Ubering again. :biggrin:


Honestly that sounds easier. At least you won't have some random loser behind you watching your every little move.


----------



## wstylz (10 d ago)

PowersAssociates said:


> Hey, does anyone else get anxiety while driving for Uber? I have a slight anxiety issue and it usually doesn't give me any issues but sometimes while Ubering i get those familiar feelings. Anyone else get this sometimes? Any advice?


 yes. I’ve been getting it quite a bit lately. Yeah it could be related to circulation, blood pressure, or sugar in my case and or other factors. The symptomsI end up getting are having to yawn a lot, throat closing up,an increase in fight or flight (adrenaline) and a slight to medium nausea and it can go away for days and come back. When it happens badly, I sometimes have to turn off the app and drive home because I don’t want to take the chance of having an accident with a passenger.


----------

